# module auto-reload on crash?

## Joseph K.

Is it possible to configure the kernel to automatically reload a module when it crashes?  Is this a ridiculous feature to want?  I can imagine problems such as modules that crash continuously, but for my wireless network driver that only crashes occasionally, it would be a dream if it just automatically reloaded.  Interested to hear people's thoughts, cheers.

----------

## Hu

What do you mean by crash?  You could mean that the hardware/firmware has entered a state that the kernel must issue a hard reset to restore functionality.  This could be a useful feature to have in the kernel, assuming that the bad state is a hardware bug that the kernel cannot anticipate and avoid.  You could mean that the kernel reports an oops in your wireless driver.  This would be a bug in the module which should be fixed, not bypassed via an auto-reload.  You could mean that the kernel itself panics, which would prevent reloading since there would be nothing left to perform the reload.

----------

